# Higher Horsepower Tractor Added To 5003 Series Tractor Line Up



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Hope they do this with the 5005 series machines too! Or at least add 4WD option to the 5003 series. 

HIGHER HORSEPOWER TRACTOR ADDED TO 5003 SERIES TRACTOR LINE UP  

LENEXA, KS (August 17, 2006) — Adding to the already popular utility tractor line up, the 5003 Series, John Deere introduces the new 5403 Tractor. This value-priced tractor is powered by a 3-cylinder, 2.9L turbocharged engine and is rated at 74-engine horsepower. 



The 5403 Tractor is a practical, economical tractor to help with many chores around the farm or worksite.




"The price-conscious consumer looking for an economically-priced tractor to do chores around the acreage, farm, or workplace will be pleased with the quality and features of this new machine," says Mike Alvin, division manager, John Deere Commercial Products. "The 5403 has additional power to handle loader, blade, mowing, and many other implement applications." 

Designed with a basic collar shift transmission - nine forward and three reverse speeds - the 5403 Tractor is built for years of service. A roomy operator platform with convenient controls allows for easy operation in all work conditions.


----------

